
What is your best favourite KDE distro? - Linux notes from DarkDuck - darkduck
http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/07/what-is-your-best-favourite-kde-distro.html
======
blackboxxx
In the past few years I've only used Kubuntu, which is a fine OS. KDE is the
only GUI I use.

I think Microsoft's Windows 8 is going to make KDE look very old. Innovation
would be welcome.

